# Κατάσχεση ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας από τη Χαμάς στη Γάζα καταγγέλλει ο ΟΗΕ



## Ambrose (Feb 5, 2009)

Εκατοντάδες δέματα και χιλιάδες κουβέρτες που σχεδίαζε η UNRWA να διανείμει σε περίπου 500 οικογένειες σε παλαιστινιακό προσφυγικό καταυλισμό στην Λωρίδα της Γάζας, κατασχέθηκαν από τη Χαμάς, καταγγέλλει υπηρεσία αρωγής των Ηνωμένων Εθνών.

Εκπρόσωπος του ΟΗΕ δήλωσε ότι αστυνομικοί έκαναν έφοδο σε αποθήκη του Οργανισμού, αφού αξιωματούχοι του ΟΗΕ αρνήθηκαν να παραδώσουν τη βοήθεια σε υπουργείο που ελέγχει η Χαμάς.

Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------

